# Does anyone feed just grass pellets?



## wench (17 July 2013)

At some point in the future, horse will be moving yards, and I will get to choose the diet; feed that new yard has not really what I want to feed mine on.

I did think about pure feeds, as she's had that in the past and it seemed to suit well, but is a bit pricey. 

My other "favourite" feed brand is topspec, and their cool balancer sounds ideal for my horse. The yard im going to will supply sugarbeet, which I'm happy with, and should give a bit of top up to the topspec... However just wondering if I need to top the rations up, if to put some grass nuts with it.

Alternatively, does anyone just feed these as a hard feed?


----------



## BlackRider (17 July 2013)

Yes - google system systems and you find quite a few people feed this.

Since i moved yards I've swapped to lucie pellets, and added top nosh and my guy is slowly putting weight on.


----------



## stencilface (17 July 2013)

We are atm, although mine gets some linseed and brewers yeast in there too, the oldie gets some speedibeet added.

If you think about it, why should a horse need anymore than grass if it otherwise has enough energy, has no deficiencies.  To add mine is on box rest atm, and the oldie is retired.  Previously mine was on Power and Performance, but seeing as he seems permanently lame, I'm not sure he'll ever move off grass nuts


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 July 2013)

We feed grassnuts - it's what they have evolved to eat, after all, but we do mix with dried grass or hay chaff to avoid choke.  We fed the oldie on this mixture with Speedibeet to maintain her weight when she started to lose in her later years.


----------



## Bennions Field (18 July 2013)

i've fed grass nuts for over 7- 8 years now, they thrive off it, my big old boy doesnt do all the mixes/nuts, it just sends him loopy and he runs it all off, since putting them onto grass nuts and sugar beet he's been amazing.  i started with simple systems, but the local agent moved for them so i moved over to northern crop driers, way way cheaper and just as good, like the grass chaff too as it slows them down loads.  mine just get grass nuts (soaked of course) unmollased sugar beet a vit and min supplement (naf general purpose is good and cheaper than most) and ab lib haylage/hay.  the only one who's had extra is my old girly who's not got any teeth left and she has had a few conditioning cubes soaked to help top up the calories in smaller quantities as she can no longer eat hay.  they all range in age from 2 year old to 30 year old and all look well (some a little too well ! )


----------



## RPM (19 July 2013)

Do any of you feed grass pellets to a native type?  I keep sugar/starch low for my three who are all barefoot.  I can't see any information about the sugar/starch content so wonder if they would be suitable.  My (rented) grazing was never the best, but the severe winter and went spring have left it in very bad condition and I am thinking of reseeding in the autumn.  In the meantime, I am having to feed nearly as much (hay plus fast fibre plus chaff) as during the winter. One of my horses is still looking slightly below weight (he is fit, healthy, shiny, wormed, teeth ok etc).  From past experience, I know he is difficult to get weight back on (he took a year to put weight back on as a 6 year old after an operation) and it is only really grass that does it for him.   I'm wondering if these might help?


----------



## RPM (19 July 2013)

I should add that I am also feeding micronized linseed and pro hoof - so I am confident he is getting his vits and mins.  He just seems to need a certain amount of grass!


----------

